

Ask HN: what's the latest on startups in the education space? - BadassFractal

I know we must have quite a few folks on here that deal with the education space, or have sometime recently in the past.<p>I'm hoping  to get a better understanding of the kind of challenges they've had to go through and whether they ultimately found out if they could be successful in that specific industry. I'm more specifically interested in K12.<p>Have you found it hard to breach into the system and provide a valuable service to schools while still being paid for it? Is the space as entrenched as they say, sometimes comparing it to the health space, or is it as straightforward as catering to businesses? Were you successful, or did you eventually decide to move to greener pastures?<p>Thank you!
======
ig1
There's actually several seed accelerators that cater to precisely this
problem ImagineK12 (endorsed by pg) in SF and Startl in New York.

